# Remeron



## Popp (May 31, 2004)

Anybody here on Remeron? Have tried celexa and wellbutrin before with problems. No problems with remeron.


----------



## rocknrolljunkie (Jul 29, 2004)

I'm on Remeron and to me it's a godsend...has totally changed my life. After years of being on other anti-depressants, I thought that was as good as it gets..until I tried Remeron.


----------



## 16341 (Feb 27, 2006)

I take remeron and it's the best med I have ever tried. It works so good and I don't have bad side effects from it.Plus it helps me sleep really good at night.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

I am currently on a slow taper off Remeron.. I don't know if I will ever be able to sleep right again.While on the stuff I thought it was a gift from heaven.. after gaining 50 lbs in 6 months and having a heck of a time getting off of it I don't hold it in such high regard anymore.It makes me crave sweets and carbs when I never had a problem before. I also don't ever feel full. That's the main reason for coming off of it. I hope I will be able to sleep again one day. Currently on 15 mg.. tapering down to 7.5 next week. Wish me luck.


----------



## 16341 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Marnie, Good luck with tapering off remeron.I am supposed to increase my dose to 22.5mg's for a week and then 30mg's. I really hope I don't gain weight from it. I have started exercising daily and I really hope it helps.I am currently taking 15mg's a day and at first it helped me sleep really well at night but the last few nights it took forever to fall asleep and then I woke up several times a night and felt unrested.With my dose increase tonight, I think it will help me sleep better!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

oh its guaranteed that you will sleep better... i also heard that higher doses tend to make the daytime grogginess better too. worked for me. i do think it is one of the better antidepressants out there, unfortunately i seem to get every side-effect in the book.







i would have stayed on it for life but the weight gain is outta control.i am going to start taking melatonin and maybe some Elavil (amytriptaline sp?) to help offset the insomnia. i will probably be on 7.5 mg for a few months though and i can already tell that my cravings have subsided a bit.hopefully one day i will be able to fit into my skinny pants again.. until then its elastic wastebands for me


----------



## 16341 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi again. Thats too bad that you get every side effect in the book. Remeron is the first one that I don't get side effecst, which is amazing!! I had a severe allergic reaction to zoloft, wellbutrin had too many side effects, paxil gave me severe insomnia and I did take celexa for a year and it was good but it had side effects too. Why will you be taking 7.5 mg's for a couple months? Do you get bad withdrawls?When I took celexa I was taking 20 mg's a day and then I took 15mg's for a week and then 10 for a week and then 5 for a week and then stopped and I had no problems. I was only taking 10mg's of paxil.Then I took 5 mg's for 4 days amd then stopped. I did get some mild withdrawl symptoms from the paxil though .I was really aggitated and shock like sensations in the brain and stuff. Anyway good luck with the elavil.I also had a bad reaction to that one too, unfortunately!


----------

